# Lowrider of the Year '05



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Who will it be?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Orguillo


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Are there not any new Radical cars coming out this year?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 27 2005, 10:29 AM
> *Are there not any new Radical cars coming out this year?
> [snapback]3326730[/snapback]​*


Maybe the cutlass from texas...but :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

well u know the loco rumor is always there but u never know. i hear orguillo needs some touchups its put in a lot of work in the past few years and it takes its toll. im sur eit will be all ready for vegas


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2005, 10:36 AM
> *well u know the loco rumor is always there but u never know. i hear orguillo needs some touchups its put in a lot of work in the past few years and it takes its toll. im sur eit will be all ready for vegas
> [snapback]3326763[/snapback]​*


last year was full of rumors until the very last minute


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

its too bad the car has to be a radical,because the CLEANEST car out there right now(IMO)is Anthoney's yellow 63 from SOUTH SIDE "Sun Dancer"


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Maybe this one? From Miami's LowLyfe CC built at Bowtie Connection :biggrin: 










He got 2nd in SD beat the game over Cadi and The 63 from SouthSide


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

more pics


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: 















































Anyone notice the ultra rare 1 piece east coast 64 bumpers ( WINK WINK ) 
Pics were taken buy Top Dogg. and the first one by Keith


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAN THAT LAST ONE IS SUPER CLEAN IN THE PICS.

I THINK IT WILL BOIL DOWN TO ORGULLO OR ROLLIN MALO. BOTH ARE CLEAN AND HAVE THE MODIFICATIONS. THE THING IS THEY ARE DONE CLEAN ALSO. YOU KNOW NOT JUST THE MODS DONE IN A SLOPPY WAY. THAT IS WHY I THINK IT WILL BE HARD FOR A CLEAN ASS CAR LIKE THE ONE POSTED HERE TO TAKE EITHER OF THEM.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 27 2005, 10:39 AM
> *MAN THAT LAST ONE IS SUPER CLEAN IN THE PICS.
> 
> I THINK IT WILL BOIL DOWN TO ORGULLO OR ROLLIN MALO.  BOTH ARE CLEAN AND HAVE THE MODIFICATIONS.  THE THING IS THEY ARE DONE CLEAN ALSO.  YOU KNOW NOT JUST THE MODS DONE IN A SLOPPY WAY.  THAT IS WHY I THINK IT WILL BE HARD FOR A CLEAN ASS CAR LIKE THE ONE POSTED HERE TO TAKE EITHER OF THEM.
> [snapback]3327010[/snapback]​*



I dont think RM will be seen again


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2005, 10:44 AM
> *I dont think  RM will be seen again
> [snapback]3327035[/snapback]​*


 :0 ?? :0


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2005, 09:47 AM
> *Maybe this one? From Miami's LowLyfe CC built at Bowtie Connection  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Did bowtie south build it or the one here in cali


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:0 


The owner of the 64SS owns Bowtietie South. I was talking to them for a few minutes about the car. Its highly detailed and Im sure he will try to bring something back to Florida. Only thing that was done in California was the chrome and the interior. Bowtie South sure will change standards in Florida with building these high caliber cars.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2005, 11:44 AM
> *I dont think  RM will be seen again
> [snapback]3327035[/snapback]​*



WELL IF HE DOESN'T COME OUT THEN I WOULD BE SURPRISED. BUT YOU NEVER KNOW......

IF HE DOESN'T SHOW UP AND NO ONE ELSE STEPS UP, THEN IT WILL BE ORGULLO.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

think orgullo will take it. i think the detailing on it seperates it from other cars. great to see a south east coast rider competing with cars from the west. im sure people are looking at the sheets to see what minor points they can make. would like to see the sheets myself, to see how it all broke down.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jun 27 2005, 10:53 AM
> *Did bowtie south build it or the one here in cali
> [snapback]3327076[/snapback]​*



i cant speak on behalf of bowtie connection but i believe most of it was done in MIAMI and the interior and some assembly here in LA but im not 100% sure im sure john or one of the Miami guys can elaborate more


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jun 27 2005, 10:53 AM
> *Did bowtie south build it or the one here in cali
> [snapback]3327076[/snapback]​*


All built by Bowtie South except the interior and chrome. Jason (RYDERS STREETWEAR) did the graphics and pinstriping.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jun 27 2005, 10:54 AM
> *:0
> Bowtie South sure will change standards in Florida with building these high caliber cars.
> [snapback]3327083[/snapback]​*


yeah buddy..that car looks like it had some serious thought and work put into it. Very nice work right there...of course I didnt see it in person, but damn!-pictures sure are speaking a thousand words right now!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2005, 11:44 AM
> *I dont think  RM will be seen again
> [snapback]3327035[/snapback]​*


so you heard as well huh?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jun 27 2005, 11:15 AM
> *so you heard as well huh?
> [snapback]3327188[/snapback]​*



news travels fast in the lowriding community


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

I had a chance to do a video shoot with OM & that car is BADASS! I kicked with TEAM CL for a few hours. FUKKIN COOL ASS GUYS! I tripped the way he drives it without a steering wheel but with switches! If you guys havent seen this car lined up here are some stills from the video camera.
[attachmentid=200136]
[attachmentid=200138]


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

hell i heard OM wont even be seen for the rest of the year or maybe not til the super show.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2005, 12:17 PM
> *news travels fast in the lowriding community
> [snapback]3327196[/snapback]​*


thats true...just like last year


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

chismes :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

but you know how rumors go we were supposed to see the new loco 64 last year too, so dont believe anything til u see the day of vegas cuz you never know who might show up lol.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2005, 12:21 PM
> *but you know how rumors go we were supposed to see the new loco 64 last year too, so dont believe anything til u see the day of vegas cuz you never know who might show up lol.
> [snapback]3327213[/snapback]​*


very true!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jun 27 2005, 11:20 AM
> *chismes :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]3327210[/snapback]​*



I heard the KISS cars gonna win it all this year, Hey rich come by my house and bring that stuff i need


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2005, 10:22 AM
> *I heard the KISS cars gonna win it all this year, Hey rich come by my house and bring that stuff i need
> [snapback]3327222[/snapback]​*


  :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jun 27 2005, 11:22 AM
> *  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3327225[/snapback]​*



and dont forget my plaque :0


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WELL HAS RM EVEN QUALIFIED THIS YEAR??

LIKE I SAID UNLESS SOMEONE ELSE COMES OUT IT WILL BE BETWEEN THESE TWO CARS.

I DO LIKE THE ONE DONE UP IN FLORIDA, THAT VERY, VERY CLEAN.

HOPEFULLY I CAN SEE IT IN PERSON.


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Jun 27 2005, 02:17 PM
> *I had a chance to do a video shoot with OM & that car is BADASS! I kicked with TEAM CL for a few hours. FUKKIN COOL ASS GUYS!  I tripped the way he drives it without a steering wheel but with switches! If you guys havent seen this car lined up here are some stills from the video camera.
> [attachmentid=200136]
> [attachmentid=200138]
> [snapback]3327198[/snapback]​*


thats the first time I've ever seen that car put back together and not all transformed for show. I must say, compared to RM, you can actually tell what it is. 

The 64 from bowtie south is real nice, i had the pleasure of seeing that car in person about 3 weeks ago before it hit the show so i got to really look over it and see all the details that were on it, especially since the front end was not on the car so you could really get in the engine bay and see all the detail from the chrome and gold to the engraving.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i think RM did qualify but i dont think he showed in dallas. maybe hes redoing it and started the I WONT BE THERE rumor to make us all think it wont be there like last time. What about Cassanova isnt that car done?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

anybody got pics of Rolling Malo?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Jun 27 2005, 11:53 AM
> *anybody got pics of Rolling Malo?
> [snapback]3327335[/snapback]​*


Here it is..
CLICK HERE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

love the pics with the blonde girl


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

IS IT JUST ME OR IS THIS a bad ass picture? Doesnt this pic make it look like a model car? its a trip pretty good photgraphy work to do that.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

It does look like a model in that pic!
Did you take that pic?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2005, 01:30 PM
> *i think RM did qualify but i dont think he showed in dallas. maybe hes redoing it and started the I WONT BE THERE rumor to make us all think it wont be there like last time. What about Cassanova isnt that car done?
> [snapback]3327266[/snapback]​*


don't think it will work this year..


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 27 2005, 03:00 PM
> *I'll have my car done this year..
> [snapback]3327912[/snapback]​*




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jun 27 2005, 03:06 PM
> *Here it is..
> CLICK HERE
> [snapback]3327378[/snapback]​*


man, people have got to put NWS if there posting links like that :angry:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 27 2005, 04:10 PM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]3327965[/snapback]​*


:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 27 2005, 03:00 PM
> *don't think it will work this year..
> [snapback]3327912[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 27 2005, 04:36 PM
> *Yeah, Fuck that, Imma build a rag 4, to compete with Lone star. I'll show him how Texas really does it!!
> [snapback]3328402[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 
damn that's crazy!! can't wait to see though. Lones 4 is pretty tight :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 27 2005, 04:58 PM
> *:0  :0
> damn that's crazy!! can't wait to see though. Lones 4 is pretty tight, but i've seen better:biggrin:
> [snapback]3328559[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

NEW LRM OF THE YEAR '05 IN PROGRESS
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 27 2005, 03:58 PM
> *:0  :0
> damn that's crazy!! can't wait to see though. Lones 4 is pretty tight :biggrin:
> [snapback]3328559[/snapback]​*


THE IMPALA IS CLEAN.!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 PIMP LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR 05


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jun 27 2005, 04:29 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3329071[/snapback]​*


 :scrutinize: :cheesy: :worship:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Jun 27 2005, 05:24 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3329265[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## js4uhaterz (Jun 27, 2005)

the car was done in miami, the interior was sent to cali to get finished


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2005, 11:30 AM
> *i think RM did qualify but i dont think he showed in dallas. maybe hes redoing it and started the I WONT BE THERE rumor to make us all think it wont be there like last time. What about Cassanova isnt that car done?
> [snapback]3327266[/snapback]​*



Cassanova ?


----------



## js4uhaterz (Jun 27, 2005)

Certified GangSter 
Lowrider Of The Year 2005


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

heres my 2 cents and i know alot of people feel this way. Fuck all that radical bullshit, lowrider of the year should be about real lowrider not these cars that you can't tell what they are and can barely drive. Car that are just clean and well done to give the average joe a fighting chance. Cause none of us have the money to build a car like that and who would want to, its not like you can take them cruising down the street on a saturday night. No disrespect to the people that build cause they put alot of time and money into them, but let get back to tradional lowriders. Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow71_@Jun 27 2005, 07:36 PM
> *heres my 2 cents and i know alot of people feel this way.  Fuck all that radical bullshit, lowrider of the year should be about real lowrider not these cars that you can't tell what they are and can barely drive.  Car that are just clean and well done to give the average joe a fighting chance.  Cause none of us have the money to build a car like that and who would want to, its not like you can take them cruising down the street on a saturday night.  No disrespect to the people that build cause they put alot of time and money into them, but let get back to tradional lowriders.  Thats my 2 cents.
> [snapback]3329617[/snapback]​*


:twak: thats why theres a Traditional of the year dipshit


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jun 27 2005, 07:38 PM
> *:twak: thats why theres a Traditional of the year dipshit
> [snapback]3329627[/snapback]​*


i know that, :uh:


----------



## js4uhaterz (Jun 27, 2005)

i feel you on that and i dont disagree with you....i totally agree that it should go back to the old traditional way.....thats why my boy came out with this impala....to be traditional.....and we all like it like that.....he can drive it down the strip and just take it to the hangouts........


----------



## js4uhaterz (Jun 27, 2005)

he wanted to come out with something that would put 
305 on the map


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow71_@Jun 27 2005, 07:41 PM
> *i know that,  :uh:
> [snapback]3329640[/snapback]​*


then STFU Radical is that thats how it started thats how it should stay plain and simple


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2005, 10:47 AM
> *Maybe this one? From Miami's LowLyfe CC built at Bowtie Connection  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man larges car looks fuckin good im impressed


----------



## js4uhaterz (Jun 27, 2005)

it wasnt that long....when it came out the first time it had 20's....its been away for about 3-4yrs


----------



## js4uhaterz (Jun 27, 2005)

91lac where do you know large from


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 27 2005, 10:39 AM
> *MAN THAT LAST ONE IS SUPER CLEAN IN THE PICS.
> 
> I THINK IT WILL BOIL DOWN TO ORGULLO OR ROLLIN MALO.  BOTH ARE CLEAN AND HAVE THE MODIFICATIONS.  THE THING IS THEY ARE DONE CLEAN ALSO.  YOU KNOW NOT JUST THE MODS DONE IN A SLOPPY WAY.  THAT IS WHY I THINK IT WILL BE HARD FOR A CLEAN ASS CAR LIKE THE ONE POSTED HERE TO TAKE EITHER OF THEM.
> [snapback]3327010[/snapback]​*


well big tex not only mods but detail i seen that 64 while it was not put all of the way back together ..and that car has alot of nice detail and a lil bit of mods....and everything has to be looked at carefully you can just look at that car for a while and just look at the detail and mods it has ......just like SOUTH SIDE PLAYER it won with no mods 

i agree with you big E but i know it was close between om and certified gangster ... ....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 27 2005, 09:07 PM
> *well big tex not only mods but detail i seen that 64 while it was not put all of the way back together ..and that car has alot of nice detail and a lil bit of mods....and everything has to be looked at carefully you can just look at that car for a while and just look at the detail and mods it has ......just  like SOUTH SIDE PLAYER  it won with no mods
> 
> i agree with  you big E but  i know it was close between om and certified gangster ... ....
> ...


Can anybody post a picture of Certified Gangster?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 27 2005, 09:12 PM
> *Can anybody post a picture of Certified Gangster?
> [snapback]3330171[/snapback]​*


its already posted in this topic the purple h/t/


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jun 27 2005, 10:56 AM
> *All built by Bowtie South except the interior and chrome. Jason (RYDERS STREETWEAR) did the graphics and pinstriping.
> [snapback]3327095[/snapback]​*



jayson didnt do the stripping .....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac_@Jun 27 2005, 07:50 PM
> *man larges car looks fuckin good im impressed
> [snapback]3329688[/snapback]​*


Thats clean alot of detail I like it


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 27 2005, 09:17 PM
> *jayson didnt do the stripping .....
> 
> 
> [snapback]3330203[/snapback]​*


god i hope he didnt strip it. lol Jayson did do the striping though on the car and I guess danny at D&D did the SS trim


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2005, 11:05 PM
> *god i hope he didnt strip it. lol Jayson did do the striping though on the car and I guess danny at D&D did the SS trim
> [snapback]3330742[/snapback]​*


OOH REALLY ...THEY TOLD ME SOME YOUNSTER DID THE PINSTRIPE AND AND LEAFING AND JAYSON DID THE PATTERNS..BUT OWELL STILL LOOKS GOOD..


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Theres alot of time in between now and October.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 27 2005, 10:07 PM
> *well big tex not only mods but detail i seen that 64 while it was not put all of the way back together ..and that car has alot of nice detail and a lil bit of mods....and everything has to be looked at carefully you can just look at that car for a while and just look at the detail and mods it has ......just  like SOUTH SIDE PLAYER  it won with no mods
> 
> i agree with  you big E but  i know it was close between om and certified gangster ... ....
> ...


I KNOW MODS DON'T COUNT FOR EVERYTHING, BUT WHEN EVERYTHING ELSE IS CLOSE, THE MODS THEN COME INTO PLAY. 

EITHER CAR IS A WORTHY CHAMPION. LOOKS LIKE VEGAS WILL BE MORE INTERESTING THIS YEAR.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THAT GO.


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 28 2005, 02:33 AM
> *OOH REALLY ...THEY TOLD ME SOME YOUNSTER DID THE PINSTRIPE AND AND LEAFING AND JAYSON DID THE PATTERNS..BUT OWELL STILL LOOKS GOOD..
> 
> [snapback]3330905[/snapback]​*


I like the car alot. Like yourself, I got to see the car before it was at the SD show so I got the chance to really spend some time looking over the car in detail. 

I'll probably be deemed as a hater for this, but I hope the leafing was redone before it was shown. from what I saw, the leafing was done pretty poorly.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 27 2005, 09:17 PM
> *jayson didnt do the stripping .....
> 
> 
> [snapback]3330203[/snapback]​*



cool, then i guess JAYSON lied to me by telling me he did the patterns and stripping. :uh: he told me he did, so im just going by that.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Jun 28 2005, 09:20 AM
> *I like the car alot. Like yourself, I got to see the car before it was at the SD show so I got the chance to really spend some time looking over the car in detail.
> 
> I'll probably be deemed as a hater for this, but I hope the leafing was redone before it was shown.  from what I saw, the leafing was done pretty poorly.
> [snapback]3332391[/snapback]​*


i like the car, very close between Ant's car and that one. i still like Ant's frame and undercarriage more. i like the engraving on the car, and im not one who likes engraving much. like others, i got to see the car before it was all put back together, great detail. all these cars are deserving of various awards. id agree with you about the striping, but maybe they didnt originally plan to bring the car out here and thought theyd stripe it out there. the striping isnt that bad, has some blemishes, but im sure itll all get taken care of.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

aight ill clear it up

jayson, laid graphics and gold leaf(miami)

clay, pinstriping(miami)

entire car was bulit in miami, except interior, and trim peices, and final assembly was done over at johns shop in cali :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jun 28 2005, 09:30 AM
> *cool, then i guess JAYSON lied to me by telling me he did the patterns and stripping.  :uh:  he told me he did, so im just going by that.
> 
> [snapback]3332445[/snapback]​*



WELL AS OF NOW HE DID THE LEAFING AND SOMEDID THE STRIPING...

:biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 28 2005, 12:12 PM
> *aight ill clear it up
> 
> jayson, laid graphics and gold leaf(miami)
> ...



:thumbsup:

i'll have to post up some detailed shots i took sometime this week. :cheesy: 


nice meeting you guys from florida too.


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 28 2005, 03:01 PM
> *i like the car, very close between Ant's car and that one. i still like Ant's frame and undercarriage more. i like the engraving on the car, and im not one who likes engraving much. like others, i got to see the car before it was all put back together, great detail.  all these cars are deserving of various awards. id agree with you about the striping, but maybe they didnt originally plan to bring the car out here and thought theyd stripe it out there. the striping isnt that bad, has some blemishes, but im sure itll all get taken care of.
> [snapback]3333150[/snapback]​*


I definitely still loved the car. The engraving with the gold/chrome combinations is incredible. I had never heard about the car until I walked into John's shop and saw it, I was like :0 

I feel honored to say I saw the car before it was completed, especially becuase I was able to see alot more detail with the front end off the car than could be seen with it on.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Jun 28 2005, 10:43 AM
> *i heard fabian got locked up again, but that he is already out, i also heard that the car is in arizona getting something done to it.
> [snapback]3332242[/snapback]​*


look at all these rumors surrounding me everyday....he did get locked up and they did take the car...now if he's out or the car has been released is yet to be seen...but if he is out? :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Where's the side emblems?:dunno:








:dunno:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Ok, im just gonna say it....

I admit i havent seen the car in person so i know i cant appreciate all the details.... but just looking at the pics posted on here i dont see where the "Certified Gangster" car stands a chance against Anthony's 63.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 28 2005, 02:02 PM
> *Ok, im just gonna say it....
> 
> I admit i havent seen the car in person so i know i cant appreciate all the details.... but just looking at the pics posted on here i dont see where the "Certified Gangster" car stands a chance against Anthony's 63.
> [snapback]3333749[/snapback]​*


he beat ants 63 already


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

How?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

points i guess.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

even that game over cadi beat ants 63 this time and ant beat him last time. who knows man. 64 is really nice and has alot of custom things like the molded bumpers candy paint graphics leaf tpi engraving all them points add up


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Its a bad ass car for sure, i guess ill have to hold off on my opinion until i see the car in person.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 28 2005, 04:08 PM
> *even that game over cadi beat ants 63 this time and ant beat him last time. who knows man. 64 is really nice and has alot of custom things like the molded bumpers candy paint graphics leaf tpi engraving all them points add up
> [snapback]3333786[/snapback]​*


Yea, the bumpers was the first thing i noticed. Reminded me of Loco 64.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i think id add the emblems on to it though tje fenders and 1/4's


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Damn, Brent just sent me some undercarriage pics... that car is nice... should be interesting this year.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Jun 28 2005, 01:43 PM
> *I definitely still loved the car.  The engraving with the gold/chrome combinations is incredible.  I had never heard about the car until I walked into John's shop and saw it, I was like :0
> 
> I feel honored to say I saw the car before it was completed, especially becuase I was able to see alot more detail with the front end off the car than could be seen with it on.
> [snapback]3333615[/snapback]​*


YUP AND I SEEN THE BELLY AS WELL BEAUTIFUL CAR WITH ALOT OF DETAIL ...

THE MURAL IS FUKN BAD AS WELL..


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

Are the one piece bumpers "custom" or are they just a rare factory option?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Jun 28 2005, 05:02 PM
> *Are the one piece bumpers "custom" or are they just a rare factory option?
> [snapback]3334107[/snapback]​*


Custom.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jun 28 2005, 02:12 PM
> *aight ill clear it up
> 
> jayson, laid graphics and gold leaf(miami)
> ...



THIS IS THE CORRECT INFO....  IT BASICLLY WAS A TEAM EFFORT BY BOWTIE SOUTH AND LA...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jun 28 2005, 07:50 PM
> *THIS IS THE CORRECT INFO....  IT BASICLLY WAS A TEAM EFFORT BY BOWTIE SOUTH AND LA...
> [snapback]3335501[/snapback]​*


DAMMMM STR8 CANT GET ANY BETTER ...
'


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jun 27 2005, 12:20 PM
> *chismes :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]3327210[/snapback]​*



:roflmao:


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 28 2005, 05:12 PM
> *Custom.
> [snapback]3334162[/snapback]​*



Really? My uncle's 62 has one piece front and rear bumpers as well as the antenna on the front passenger side fender. If I remember right, he called them "California Bumpers"

I know my uncle didn't mold his bumpers so where did his one piecers come from then?


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

you are correct....."california bumbers" do exsist.....but like you said they are just 1 piece bumpers.......but they still have the bolts going through them......these don't..........and for the most part......califonia bumpers are very rare


> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Jun 29 2005, 05:32 AM
> *Really?  My uncle's 62 has one piece front and rear bumpers as well as the antenna on the front passenger side fender.  If I remember right, he called them "California Bumpers"
> 
> I know my uncle didn't mold his bumpers so where did his one piecers come from then?
> [snapback]3337461[/snapback]​*


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

I THINK LIKE A PIMP HAS ALL THE POINTS TO MAKE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Jun 29 2005, 06:32 AM
> *Really?  My uncle's 62 has one piece front and rear bumpers as well as the antenna on the front passenger side fender.  If I remember right, he called them "California Bumpers"
> 
> I know my uncle didn't mold his bumpers so where did his one piecers come from then?
> [snapback]3337461[/snapback]​*


one piece bumpers stopped on impalas in 1962 (1963and 1964) were all 3 piece


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the 64 pictured is badass, but in reality i dont think it will be lowrider of the year.


----------



## VANESSA (Jul 28, 2004)

my bad didnt knoiw vanessa was logged on, that late :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

ive seen 1pc bumpers on a 63 biscane before...i belive they did stop in 62,but who really knows...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

that 64' reminds me of loco 64'..................


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 28 2005, 02:21 PM
> *Damn, Brent just sent me some undercarriage pics... that car is nice... should be interesting this year.
> [snapback]3333829[/snapback]​*



his undercarriage is bad ass. i see where his beat ant's. engraving, candy, candy graphics. i like ant's frame more, but the engraving and being candy probably nudges him up in ponts. where im lost as is between 3rd and Sundance


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jun 29 2005, 10:31 AM
> *you are correct....."california bumbers" do exsist.....but like you said they are just 1 piece bumpers.......but they still have the bolts going through them......these don't..........and for the most part......califonia bumpers are very rare
> [snapback]3337974[/snapback]​*





> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jun 29 2005, 10:58 AM
> *one piece bumpers stopped on impalas in 1962  (1963and 1964)  were all 3 piece
> [snapback]3338068[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 29 2005, 12:30 PM
> *his undercarriage is bad ass. i see where his beat ant's. engraving, candy, candy graphics. i like ant's frame more, but the engraving and being candy probably nudges him up in ponts. where im lost as is between 3rd and Sundance
> [snapback]3338868[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Well 1st of all let me say congrats to Bowtie South from Miami for building a clean ass car. This car has too much detail to list. I seen the car in person at the shop & at the San Diego car show. VERY CLEAN CAR.

I agree with MrImpala the years have taken a toll on OM, but then again that's any car that goes around the country 2 years in a row!!!!

Remember until Super Show you just never know....

Theres still room to qualify cars until San Antonio......

Doesn't matter what any one says whoever whens well be upon the judges last decisions at Super Show, Las Vegas.

Good Luck to every contender!
Lates,
*HERNAN*
:wave: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jun 30 2005, 08:08 AM
> *Well 1st of all let me say congrats to Bowtie South from Miami for building a clean ass car.  This car has too much detail to list. I seen the car in person at the shop & at the San Diego car show. VERY CLEAN CAR.
> 
> I agree with MrImpala the years have taken a toll on OM, but then again that's any car that goes around the country 2 years in a row!!!!
> ...



yeah touring around the country takes its toll thats why im sure we will see a new paint job by the SS :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 30 2005, 08:19 AM
> *yeah touring around the country takes its toll thats why im sure we will see a new paint job by the SS  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3344321[/snapback]​*


 i dont know why he would want to paint it no one can touch that car right now i believe he is going to be the 05lowrider of the yr winner . all cars have there toll taken on them but he is still a proven winner in the sweepstakes class .. good luck to all who are shooting for the title . and to bowtie south have a safe road trip back to miami and hope to see the new project soon


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jun 27 2005, 06:29 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3329071[/snapback]​
> 
> ...



Like a pimp has shit on lock this year. Thought chu knew. :uh:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

now that is class right there.......:thumbsup:........thanx for the input john


> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jun 30 2005, 08:31 AM
> *i dont know why he would want to paint it  no one can touch that car right now  i believe he is going to be the 05lowrider of the yr winner . all cars have there toll taken on them but  he is still a proven winner in the sweepstakes class .. good luck to all who are shooting for the title . and to bowtie south  have a safe road trip  back to miami  and hope to see the new project soon
> [snapback]3344591[/snapback]​*


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 27 2005, 08:23 AM
> *Who will it be?
> [snapback]3326707[/snapback]​*


THE CUTLASS FROM NEW JERSEY


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2005, 11:59 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Brent, but those are not original one piece bumpers. A very good source at the show told me personally that those were welded at the seams and chrome plated.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG ROGUE_@Jun 30 2005, 11:09 AM
> *:biggrin:
> THE CUTLASS FROM NEW JERSEY
> [snapback]3345128[/snapback]​*



that car has been the same for about 10 years. its nice and clean, but com'on. times change.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 30 2005, 04:54 PM
> *Sorry Brent, but those are not original one piece bumpers. A very good source at the show told me personally that those were welded at the seams and chrome plated.
> [snapback]3345972[/snapback]​*


Tyrone, Brent was joking around..*wink wink*
:biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jun 30 2005, 02:33 PM
> *that car has been the same for about 10 years. its nice and clean, but com'on. times change.
> [snapback]3346186[/snapback]​*


Be careful that car has changed over the years. Just because the paint job is the same that doesn't mean that the cars details haven't changed. When the car 1st came out it wasn't lifted with no underneath done. Now it's a very clean car every angle you see it. That car has a lot a detail also. I'm not saying it'll be Lowrider car of the year or anything like that.
Lates,
Hernan  
P.S. What's up Cutty, say what's up to TopDog 4 me.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

that cutlass is sure clean and very detailed. i didnt say anything bad about it. i remember it through its changes, just as you mentioned. if i had a car of that caliber, i would proably repaint it so that people dont get bored with seeing it the same way. i want to repaint my car, but i'd rather just do another from the ground up. hopefully i find something this year to do. i still plan on retiring my car and making it a daily or simply selling it. :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jun 30 2005, 03:41 PM
> *that cutlass is sure clean and very detailed. i didnt say anything bad about it. i remember it through its changes, just as you mentioned. if i had a car of that caliber, i would proably repaint it so that people dont get bored with seeing it the same way. i want to repaint my car, but i'd rather just do another from the ground up. hopefully i find something this year to do. i still plan on retiring my car and making it a daily or simply selling it.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3346664[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

how can you have a doubt? if malo comes he wins!!!!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

ill be hella pissed if this fucking car takes lowrider of the year :angry: i admit its a beautiful car but it lacks the modifications like the last stock bodied 64 impala which pretty much swowed me how fucked up the lowriding game has gotten


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

are you talking about southsides 64. if you are wow


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 7 2005, 05:49 PM
> *are you talking about southsides 64. if you are wow
> [snapback]3378409[/snapback]​*


these 2 are the same caliber theyre basically street customs with ass loads of chrome


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well i will let the owner speak on his car. but southside 64 had a ton of modifications. a car doesnt have to be a transformer to win lowrider of the year


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 7 2005, 05:53 PM
> *well i will let the owner speak on his car. but southside 64 had a ton of modifications. a car doesnt have to be a transformer to win lowrider of the year
> [snapback]3378424[/snapback]​*


i agree on the transformer part but it does look cool when done right strictly bussines wasnt a transformer neither was vegas theres more before that too but when the car still looks stock it just aint right. to me its about body modifications and interior(SS64 did have that) those dont got any they should(ve) stay in Traditional until they got some sheetmetal to prove otherwise


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

actually the undercarriage, example the chrome molded complete frame, the custom motor, one of a kind hydro setup, bad ass paint, on the the belly, car and frame where incredible. and not to mention the rest of the suspension. the car has soooooooooo mmmmmmmuuuuuuuuuchhhhhhhhhhhhhh detail is why it won


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 7 2005, 06:01 PM
> *actually the undercarriage, example the chrome molded complete frame, the custom motor, one of a kind hydro setup, bad ass paint, on the the belly, car and frame where incredible. and not to mention the rest of the suspension. the car has soooooooooo mmmmmmmuuuuuuuuuchhhhhhhhhhhhhh detail is why it won
> [snapback]3378454[/snapback]​*


thats it shit im gonna chrome my entire pontiac body and all and go for lowrider of the year


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jul 7 2005, 06:16 PM
> *thats it shit im gonna chrome my entire pontiac body and all and go for lowrider of the year
> [snapback]3378527[/snapback]​*


why dont you BUILD something so we can all see how you do it show us how it is done


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jul 7 2005, 09:16 PM
> *thats it shit im gonna chrome my entire pontiac body and all and go for lowrider of the year
> [snapback]3378527[/snapback]​*



dont you have a mini truck????????????


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 7 2005, 09:23 PM
> *why dont you BUILD something so we can all see how you  do it  show us how it is done
> [snapback]3378557[/snapback]​*




hows the headache???????????????


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 7 2005, 06:24 PM
> *dont you have a mini truck????????????
> [snapback]3378564[/snapback]​*


it has spokes but in no way do i plan on making it a lowrider that be an isult to the work that will be going into it


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jul 7 2005, 09:25 PM
> *it has spokes but in no way do i plan on making  it a lowrider that be an isult to the work that will be going into it
> [snapback]3378573[/snapback]​*




do some work.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 7 2005, 06:27 PM
> *do some work.
> [snapback]3378582[/snapback]​*


gotta find a decent bravada front end and quaters first


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jul 7 2005, 05:57 PM
> *i agree on the transformer part but it does look cool when done right strictly bussines wasnt a transformer neither was vegas theres more before that too but when the car still looks stock it just aint right. to me its about body modifications and interior(SS64 did have that) those dont got any they should(ve) stay in Traditional until they got some sheetmetal to prove otherwise
> [snapback]3378443[/snapback]​*



like others said, not about mods, only so many points can be made with mods. DETAIL is everything. the pimp ride has mods, even plexi hood, doesnt mean its worth winning LROY. i think John's car proved what can be done with detail and also showed what lowriding can be. some people dont comprehend how much prep work and the skill level that is needed to produce a frame that can be chromed and not have it coming out looking like a pile of horse crap. not to mention how much that would cost. 

there werent a bunch of panels covering up everything such as the hydros (a one of kind set up), and motor. wasnt a bondo vehicle. many of these cars have a lot of BONDO. mold this and that with filler, dont see that as customizing in my opinion. a few popular winners had gallons of it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

yeah


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 7 2005, 07:47 PM
> *like others said, not about mods, only so many points can be made with mods. DETAIL is everything. the pimp ride has mods, even plexi hood, doesnt mean its worth winning LROY.  i think John's car proved what can be done with detail and also showed what lowriding can be. some people dont comprehend how much prep work and the skill level that is needed to produce a frame that can be chromed and not have it coming out looking like a pile of horse crap. not to mention how much that would cost.
> 
> there werent a bunch of panels covering up everything such as the hydros (a one of kind set up), and motor. wasnt a bondo vehicle. many of these cars have a lot of BONDO. mold this and that with filler, dont see that as customizing in my opinion. a few popular winners had gallons of it.
> [snapback]3378670[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: also half those cars dont even close up


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jul 7 2005, 09:38 PM
> *:thumbsup: also half those cars dont even close up
> [snapback]3378839[/snapback]​*


Thats true.... ive seen lots of cars on set-up day with blankets and foam stuffed everywhere. :uh: 

I think judges should award points in a "fit and finish" category like some hot rod shows. They make the owner close the car up and look at the gaps between the panels, the way the doors, hood, and trunk close and latch, etc. 

I know it would be time consuming and hard to coordinate between the judges and the car owners making sure someone is there to close it up when the judges come by.... but maybe just do it for the cars that are in the running for sweepstakes? I think it would be a good tie breaker if the points are close, and people who didnt take the time in that area might get their feelings hurt. :0


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

he would have a good chance if he had more detail


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Jul 7 2005, 10:46 PM
> *he would have a good chance if he had more detail
> [snapback]3379772[/snapback]​*



what show is that, i never heard of this car


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Jul 8 2005, 06:42 AM
> *what show is that, i never heard of this car
> [snapback]3380906[/snapback]​*



THAT PIC IS FROM A SHOW IN SAN ANTONIO OVER THE 4TH OF JULY WEEKEND. LOOKS LIKE HE HAS GOOD MODS.......BUT NOT SURE ABOUT THE DETAIL SINCE I HAVEN'T SEE IT IN PERSON.


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2005, 11:47 AM
> *Maybe this one? From Miami's LowLyfe CC built at Bowtie Connection  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



SO WHO DID GET FIRST PLACE


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

the green uce monte


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Jul 7 2005, 10:46 PM
> *he would have a good chance if he had more detail
> [snapback]3379772[/snapback]​*


youd have to do some more body mods such as custom rear lights and custom front end. the green interior doesnt go well with the color. as far as detail, start with one section, such as the rear/trunk and move forward. things like hoses out and tubing in. all adds up


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 8 2005, 09:35 AM
> *youd have to do some more body mods such as custom rear lights and custom front end. the green interior doesnt go well with the color. as far as detail, start with one section, such as the rear/trunk and move forward. things like hoses out and tubing in. all adds up
> [snapback]3381590[/snapback]​*


yeah your right


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

what happened to LAS VEGAS CAR ???


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 8 2005, 09:36 AM
> *the green uce monte
> [snapback]3381168[/snapback]​*





WOW NOT BAD IM FROM MIAMI AND ITS GOOD TO SEE MIAMI 
UP THERE NOW. I KNOW WE STILL HAVE A WAYS TO GO BUT 305 
IS ON THE MAP NOW........I JUST WISHED HE BROKE OUT HERE IN THE
MIAMI SHOW BUT HEY WE HERE NOW...


----------



## miaryder05 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Jul 7 2005, 10:46 PM
> *he would have a good chance if he had more detail
> [snapback]3379772[/snapback]​*


i believe this car is from north florida.
fla is puting out some nice rides. :biggrin:
somemore piks of that ride.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

hope more and more clean cars get down out in the midwest. im always up to go to a nice show. vacations are good 


need to align/fix that trunk. need to "guage" it all around. thats the kind of detail you need to get done if you decide to start redoing the car. live and learn, learn more from trial and error


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

I hate to say it OC, but I don't even consider that a Lowrider :uh:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

looks like a duck, quacks like a duck. 

not on the level as what is being talked about. but doesnt mean it cant be. im not into the heavy modified rides myself. roll it down the street


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i don't like it myself.......like i said before.......mods are good if you do them right...........but they look like shit if you so them wrong.......jagged trunk,split front fender etc to me is wrong......i don't know why people do that.......we all know that you can tilt a front end w/out having to cut the front fender in an angle...........that is lazy....... :uh:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Jul 8 2005, 01:46 PM
> *i don't like it myself.......like i said before.......mods are good if you do them right...........but they look like shit if you so them wrong.......jagged trunk,split front fender etc to me is wrong......i don't know why people do that.......we all know that you can tilt a front end w/out having to cut the front fender in an angle...........that is lazy....... :uh:
> [snapback]3382960[/snapback]​*


THATS TRUE .....WHEN EVIL 63 WAS AT JOHNS SHOP ALLEN SHOWED ME HOW HE DID THE FRONT TILT CUZ I ASKED HIM HOW COME HE NEEVR OPENED IT ...HE SHOWED FOR AWHILE WIT OUT OPENING THE FRONT TILT ......AND WHEN I SEEN HOW IT WAS DONE IT WAS A NICE AND EAST SETUP WITH OUT HAVING TO CUT UP THE FENDERS AND THE FENDERS STILL BOTLTES BACK UP ....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 7 2005, 06:47 PM
> *like others said, not about mods, .  i think John's car proved what can be done with detail and also showed what lowriding can be. some people dont comprehend how much prep work and the skill level that is needed to produce a frame that can be chromed and not have it coming out looking like a pile of horse crap. not to mention how much that would cost.
> 
> [snapback]3378670[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

yup...........just like ralphs car(altered image) and george's car (loco 64) i mean c'mon if you can tilt a 64 front end w/ no cuts how come you can't do it to a g- body........... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 8 2005, 12:51 PM
> *THATS TRUE .....WHEN EVIL 63 WAS AT JOHNS SHOP ALLEN SHOWED ME HOW HE DID THE FRONT TILT CUZ I ASKED HIM HOW COME HE NEEVR OPENED IT ...HE SHOWED FOR AWHILE WIT OUT OPENING THE FRONT TILT ......AND WHEN I SEEN HOW IT WAS DONE IT WAS A NICE AND EAST SETUP WITH OUT HAVING TO CUT UP THE FENDERS AND  THE FENDERS STILL BOTLTES BACK UP ....
> 
> 
> [snapback]3382993[/snapback]​*


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miaryder05_@Jul 8 2005, 12:20 PM
> *i believe this car is from north florida.
> fla is puting out some nice rides. :biggrin:
> somemore piks of that ride.
> ...



IF IT IS FROM FLA..... THAT IS AWESOME TO SEE WORK LIKE L.A. DOWN IN FLORIDA... WE DO HAVE A FIGHTING CHANCE..


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Jul 11 2005, 09:15 AM
> *IF IT IS FROM FLA..... THAT IS AWESOME TO SEE WORK LIKE L.A. DOWN IN FLORIDA... WE DO HAVE A FIGHTING CHANCE..
> [snapback]3394194[/snapback]​*


That car is not done "like LA", it need ALOT of help..... check out the "Certified Gangster" 64 from Florida, thats Floridas "fighting chance" as it is right now.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Who's ever nutts the judges are rideing that day, theres something up with the judgeing . you can have one car win in one show and two weeks later have it lose to the same car it beat at the last show ,with both the cars not having any new work done. I dont know how the judging goes down with the other classes but in the radical classes ,its shady as hell


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Jul 11 2005, 10:59 AM
> *Who's ever nutts the judges are rideing that day,  theres something up with the judgeing . you can have one car win in one show and two weeks later have it lose to the same car it beat at the last show ,with both the cars not having any new work done. I dont know how the judging goes down with the other classes but in the radical classes ,its shady as hell
> [snapback]3395220[/snapback]​*




i agree


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Jul 11 2005, 11:59 AM
> *Who's ever nutts the judges are rideing that day,  theres something up with the judgeing . you can have one car win in one show and two weeks later have it lose to the same car it beat at the last show ,with both the cars not having any new work done. I dont know how the judging goes down with the other classes but in the radical classes ,its shady as hell
> [snapback]3395220[/snapback]​*


THATS RIGHT....SOUTHERN JUDGES VOTE FOR SOUTHERN CARS..LOOK WHAT THEY DID TO GEORGE LOPEZ (LOCO 64), LIFESTYLE PUSH LAS VEGAS IN, WHILE LOCO 64 DROVE HIS SHIT IN, AND GUESS WHO WON?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 11 2005, 12:47 PM
> *THATS RIGHT....SOUTHERN JUDGES VOTE FOR SOUTHERN CARS..LOOK WHAT THEY DID TO GEORGE LOPEZ (LOCO 64), LIFESTYLE PUSH LAS VEGAS IN, WHILE LOCO 64 DROVE HIS SHIT IN, AND GUESS WHO WON?
> [snapback]3395783[/snapback]​*


THATS WHY U HAVE TO DRIVE THE CAR NOW BFORE A SHOW STARTS SO NO MORE PROBLEMS LIKE THAT ......THE JUDGES WERE FORM NORTHEN TO UP THERE NOT ALL SOUTH JUDGES ...I THINK IT WAS LARRY AND FEW OTTHERS LOOK AT KENNY GONZALES PUNCH 84 HE WAS A JUDGE TOO


OOH BY THE WAY ITS TORRES NOT LOPEZ...


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 11 2005, 12:58 PM
> *THATS WHY U HAVE TO DRIVE THE CAR NOW BFORE A SHOW STARTS SO NO MORE PROBLEMS LIKE THAT ......THE JUDGES WERE FORM NORTHEN TO UP THERE NOT ALL SOUTH  JUDGES ...I THINK IT WAS LARRY AND FEW OTTHERS LOOK AT KENNY GONZALES PUNCH 84 HE WAS A JUDGE TOO
> OOH BY THE WAY ITS TORRES NOT LOPEZ...
> 
> [snapback]3395853[/snapback]​*



you member,member :biggrin:


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 11 2005, 11:07 AM
> *That car is not done "like LA", it need ALOT of help..... check out the "Certified Gangster" 64 from Florida, thats Floridas "fighting chance" as it is right now.
> [snapback]3394583[/snapback]​*




IM JUST SAYING IT HAS POTENTIAL, IM NOT SAYING ITS GOING TO WIN LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR BUT IT WILL WIN 1st 2nd OR 3rd AT A LOWRIDER EVENT... OR ANY CAR SHOW...I KNOW IT HAS ALOT OF WORK STILL BUT HEY..... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Jul 11 2005, 10:59 AM
> *Who's ever nutts the judges are rideing that day,  theres something up with the judgeing . you can have one car win in one show and two weeks later have it lose to the same car it beat at the last show ,with both the cars not having any new work done. I dont know how the judging goes down with the other classes but in the radical classes ,its shady as hell
> [snapback]3395220[/snapback]​*


I started feeling like that before, until I took a real close look on all the details that the (radical car)owners do to their cars. Winning may only be a point or two away, and it could only take less than one week to make a change (mod) just to earn the point you need to win. We often miss these details specially on RADICAL CLasses for the simple fact that radical cars got so many details, deatils (changes)that are so small for us to notice because there are so many things going on at the same time. 

GOOD LUCK TO THE WINNER(S) THIS YEAR.








Nice to see the other side (FLORIDA) compete makes this even more exciting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

we feel honored to be put in the class of lowrider of the year. or names such as o.m and sun dance 63 among others. we are just glad to be able to show the lowrider followers what we can do.and my company mates in L.A that gave me a chance without even seeing my work to represent his name in our coast. so as far im concerned i already won the title just for that fact that i got his approval. thats means more to me than the polictics of the lowrider game. as far as certified gangster goes we wanna ride it now,and have fun with it so good luck to the winner..... maybe next year we will compete with our new project.but for now we"ll take our 2nd place and take it home.....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 11 2005, 02:00 PM
> *we feel honored to be put in the class of lowrider of the year. or names such as o.m and sun dance 63 among others. we are just glad to be able to show the lowrider followers what we can do.and my company mates in L.A they gave me a chance without even seeing my work to represent his name in our coast. so as far im concered i already won the title just for that fact that i got his approval. thats means more to me than the polictics of the lowrider game. as far as certified gangster goes we wanna ride it now... and have fun with it so good luck to the winner..... maybe next year we will compete with our new project.but for now we"ll take our 2nd place and take it home......
> [snapback]3396255[/snapback]​*


Already talking like a "REAL CHAMP".....Big ups!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 11 2005, 02:00 PM
> *we feel honored to be put in the class of lowrider of the year. or names such as o.m and sun dance 63 among others. we are just glad to be able to show the lowrider followers what we can do.and my company mates in L.A that gave me a chance without even seeing my work to represent his name in our coast. so as far im concerned i already won the title just for that fact that i got his approval. thats means more to me than the polictics of the lowrider game. as far as certified gangster goes we wanna ride it now,and have fun with it so good luck to the winner..... maybe next year we will compete with our new project.but for now we"ll take our 2nd place and take it home.....
> [snapback]3396255[/snapback]​*


ride that bitch....:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 11 2005, 01:47 PM
> *THATS RIGHT....SOUTHERN JUDGES VOTE FOR SOUTHERN CARS..LOOK WHAT THEY DID TO GEORGE LOPEZ (LOCO 64), LIFESTYLE PUSH LAS VEGAS IN, WHILE LOCO 64 DROVE HIS SHIT IN, AND GUESS WHO WON?
> [snapback]3395783[/snapback]​*



I think Sharkside will take it this year with Carlos' new ranfla


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 11 2005, 05:41 PM
> *I think Sharkside will take it this year with Carlos' new ranfla
> [snapback]3397125[/snapback]​*


OR PREMIER WITH THIS


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 11 2005, 05:50 PM
> *OR  PREMIER WITH THIS
> [snapback]3397160[/snapback]​*


That is a Groupe car 


I'll stick with my Lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 11 2005, 06:18 PM
> *That is a Groupe car
> [snapback]3397235[/snapback]​*


IS IT LOL WHOS?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 11 2005, 06:18 PM
> *That is a Groupe car
> I'll stick with my Lincoln :biggrin:
> [snapback]3397235[/snapback]​*


SORRY ASS LINCOLN....


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 11 2005, 06:19 PM
> *IS IT LOL WHOS?
> [snapback]3397240[/snapback]​*



Homeboyz, Keith, :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 11 2005, 06:22 PM
> *Homeboyz, Keith,  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3397245[/snapback]​*


DAMNNNNNNNN THATS HARD...WHAT YEAR IS THAT 64"


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 11 2005, 06:26 PM
> *DAMNNNNNNNN THATS HARD...WHAT YEAR IS THAT 64"
> [snapback]3397254[/snapback]​*



I was trying not to comment, but that made me laugh out loud at work. HAHAHA

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 11 2005, 05:31 PM
> *I was trying not to comment, but that made me laugh out loud at work. HAHAHA
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3397275[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 11 2005, 05:26 PM
> *DAMNNNNNNNN THATS HARD...WHAT YEAR IS THAT 64"
> [snapback]3397254[/snapback]​*


funny how you rag on that car he got knock offs while you fuckers where rolling bolt ons on cutlasses at the time. not to mention it has a working top


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 11 2005, 05:22 PM
> *Homeboyz, Keith,  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3397245[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jul 11 2005, 07:03 PM
> *funny how you rag on that car he got knock offs while I was rolling bolt ons on cutlasses at the time. My mini truck is better than the 64 Sentra, not to mention it has a working top
> [snapback]3397406[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 11 2005, 04:41 PM
> *I think Sharkside will take it this year with Carlos' new ranfla
> [snapback]3397125[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 11 2005, 06:26 PM
> *DAMNNNNNNNN THATS HARD...WHAT YEAR IS THAT 64"
> [snapback]3397254[/snapback]​*



think it's a 74?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 12 2005, 09:58 AM
> *think it's a 74?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]3400481[/snapback]​*



Jackasses... that's a mofo 76 caprice nissan


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jul 11 2005, 09:03 PM
> *funny how you rag on that car he got knock offs while you fuckers where rolling bolt ons on cutlasses at the time. not to mention it has a working top
> [snapback]3397406[/snapback]​*



you dont have a car



you have a TRUCK




case closed.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 11 2005, 03:00 PM
> *we feel honored to be put in the class of lowrider of the year. or names such as o.m and sun dance 63 among others. we are just glad to be able to show the lowrider followers what we can do.and my company mates in L.A that gave me a chance without even seeing my work to represent his name in our coast. so as far im concerned i already won the title just for that fact that i got his approval. thats means more to me than the polictics of the lowrider game. as far as certified gangster goes we wanna ride it now,and have fun with it so good luck to the winner..... maybe next year we will compete with our new project.but for now we"ll take our 2nd place and take it home.....
> [snapback]3396255[/snapback]​*


Probably one of my "all-time" favorite comments on LIL (not to mention positive) :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  ..........THAT right there is what it's all about; "hat's off" to you. Damn, that just makes me want to ride .


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

i still say THEY SHOULD ADD A FEW MORE CLASSES LIKE 

RADICAL AND LUXURY...


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 12 2005, 10:54 PM
> *i still  say THEY SHOULD ADD A FEW MORE CLASSES LIKE
> 
> RADICAL AND LUXURY...
> ...


ATLEAST RADICAL CAR OF THE YEAR....


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jul 12 2005, 10:16 PM
> *Probably one of my "all-time" favorite comments on LIL (not to mention positive)  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:   ..........THAT right there is what it's all about; "hat's off" to you. Damn, that just makes me want to ride .
> [snapback]3403862[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 11 2005, 04:04 PM
> *Already talking like a "REAL CHAMP".....Big ups!
> [snapback]3396266[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Temptation O*C (Apr 26, 2005)

2o9o LRof the year :roflmao: J/K


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 12 2005, 09:54 PM
> *i still  say THEY SHOULD ADD A FEW MORE CLASSES LIKE
> 
> RADICAL AND LUXURY...
> ...


Maybe cause I own Luxury now, but i wouldnt mind seeing a Luxury category


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jul 13 2005, 08:49 PM
> *Maybe cause I own Luxury now, but i wouldnt mind seeing a Luxury category
> [snapback]3409860[/snapback]​*


FOR THE CADDYS AND THE G-BODYS ..JU--KNOOOO


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 8 2005, 04:07 PM
> *I hate to say it OC, but I don't even consider that a Lowrider :uh:
> [snapback]3382771[/snapback]​*


THATS RAD DUDE!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 14 2005, 01:53 AM
> *THATS RAD DUDE!
> [snapback]3410652[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WTF? :ugh:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

mayb orlando will take it this year.he did all the work himself,he needs a lil more points.but he did everything himself u gotta giv him props


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jul 12 2005, 06:31 PM
> *you dont have a car
> you have a TRUCK
> case closed.
> [snapback]3403360[/snapback]​*


your point is :uh: 


Case Closed bitch like it matter what i drive


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jul 14 2005, 02:42 PM
> *mayb orlando will take it this year.he did all the work himself,he needs a lil more points.but he did everything himself u gotta giv him props
> [snapback]3414038[/snapback]​*


YEAH MUCH PROPS THAT CAR AME A LONG WAY ...BUT U NEVER KNOW WUTS GONNA HAPPN ...ONE TIME HE WINS AND THE NEXT HE LOSES..


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 27 2005, 09:47 AM
> *Maybe this one? From Miami's LowLyfe CC built at Bowtie Connection  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


U mean this car is cleaner than Yellow Jacket 63 from SouthSide? :uh:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Jul 15 2005, 04:07 AM
> *U mean this car is cleaner than Yellow Jacket 63 from SouthSide? :uh:
> [snapback]3417192[/snapback]​*


"Yellow Jacket" is from Eastside CC, and its a 64.


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2005, 02:22 AM
> *"Yellow Jacket" is from Eastside CC, and its a 64.
> [snapback]3417202[/snapback]​*


yellow (sumthing) from SouthSide.
i didn't want 2 mention any names, but i'm talking 'bout Anthony Fuentes' yellow 63 ragg from SouthSide that's clean as f*ck.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Jul 15 2005, 08:41 AM
> *yellow (sumthing) from SouthSide.
> i didn't want 2 mention any names, but i'm talking 'bout Anthony Fuentes' yellow 63 ragg from SouthSide that's clean as f*ck.
> [snapback]3417685[/snapback]​*


you mean sun dance?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Lowrider of the Year is going to be pretty tough this year. Alot new rides on the scene. I do know who might take "Bomb Truck of the Year". :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

i wonder who is gonna take OG car of the year


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 15 2005, 02:42 PM
> *Lowrider of the Year is going to be pretty tough this year.  Alot new rides on the scene.  I do know who might take "Bomb Truck of the Year".  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3419410[/snapback]​*


hmmmm either Trokita Loca or the redone Oldie 54 :0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 15 2005, 08:46 PM
> *i wonder who is gonna take  OG car of the year
> [snapback]3419733[/snapback]​*


i duuno...
:happysad:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

any takers??????? :biggrin:


----------



## 4le5kid (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jul 15 2005, 07:47 AM
> *you mean sun dance?
> [snapback]3417700[/snapback]​*



YEAH! THAT'S IT.
SO, U DON'T THINK ANT CAN'T TAKE IT OVER THAT PINK 64?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jul 14 2005, 01:42 PM
> *mayb orlando will take it this year.he did all the work himself,he needs a lil more points.but he did everything himself u gotta giv him props
> [snapback]3414038[/snapback]​*


What are those hard lines on his trunk lid goin to???


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 11 2005, 05:18 PM
> *That is a Groupe car
> I'll stick with my Lincoln :biggrin:
> [snapback]3397235[/snapback]​*


what year is that Lincoln its hella clean homie


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 15 2005, 11:46 PM
> *i wonder who is gonna take  OG car of the year
> [snapback]3419733[/snapback]​*


Danny from Fresno...with his 61 rag.. :biggrin: Or you of course... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 14 2005, 04:50 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  WTF? :ugh:
> [snapback]3410990[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Jul 16 2005, 05:16 AM
> *YEAH! THAT'S IT.
> SO, U DON'T THINK ANT CAN'T TAKE IT OVER THAT PINK 64?
> [snapback]3420651[/snapback]​*


it really dont matter who wins between SUNDANCE 63 or CERTFIED GANGSTER
its all in the same family.....


aslong as everybody knows that they cant fuck with the JONES family
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ohh i know who O.G car of the year is :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Jul 16 2005, 08:07 AM
> *it really dont matter who wins between SUNDANCE 63 or CERTIED GANGSTER
> its all in the same family.....
> aslong as everybody knows that they cant fuck with the JONES family
> ...



the JONES family is deep we all roll the same way and always down for one another from coast to coast


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4le5kid_@Jul 15 2005, 02:07 AM
> *U mean this car is cleaner than Yellow Jacket 63 from SouthSide? :uh:
> [snapback]3417192[/snapback]​*


has nothing to do with being "cleaner". thats a matter of opinion. the car beats Ant's car in points in a few aspects. probably not a whole bunch of points between them. when it comes down to it, most of these clean rides are seperated by a few points in any given show


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 16 2005, 10:50 AM
> *has nothing to do with being "cleaner". thats a matter of opinion. the car beats Ant's car in points in a few aspects. probably not a whole bunch of points between them. when it comes down to it, most of these clean rides are seperated by a few points in any given show
> [snapback]3421511[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 16 2005, 09:32 AM
> *the JONES family is deep  we all roll the same way  and always down for one another from coast to coast
> [snapback]3421147[/snapback]​*



thats right  :biggrin:


----------

